# SITI CABLE BROADBAND OR MEGHBALA BROADBAND - Any Review Suggestion ?



## Arnab (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am thinking of changing my Current internet connection from BSNL to any one of these.
BSNL has simple become a crap and its hardly possible to carry on with it. Though, i saw they  have launched there new Fibre Plan, but its too pricy to take . 

So I have these two options in my locality - *SITICABLE or MEGHBALA * - *You can suggest any other which i can see if i can have it or not
*

I would like to know who has stabel and almost stronh network with at least good ping rates . I just ant to play games with much of LAAG, STUTTERING.



Your help is highly appreciated.


Thanks
-Arnab


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

If stable is the thing you want then I'd say Siti. Meghbela is the most volatile connection I've heard of.
If you're in proper Calcutta, then you might also try Alliance, heard they are pretty good, least better then the others atm.


----------



## Arnab (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I am in Howrah. 
Ya Alliance is  Good but they wont be giving here , I have two options either SITI Cable or PMPL.

So , Do you think Siti Cable can give me Good Connection strength to Play Games onlione, Online Straming etc ? 
I dont need Huge Bandwith , but just good Connection Stretghth . I am Fed up of BSNL...


----------



## Arnab (Apr 4, 2013)

I am Not getting PMPL or Alliance in my area. I called them both but they are referring to cable operators whom i found to be with SITI Cable Broadband only .

So , Can anyone tell : Should I Try SITI Cable ? I have BSNL and I wont quit it unless i see some stability . I just need a stabel connection for online games, doesnt require to be of HIgh Bandwith. I just Need Strong Network. 
Games hardly uses any bandwith so I can easily take the limited plans . 

I am Having Heavy Laag In Every Online Games and Streaming . Will Chnaging of BSNL Plan Help? 

Please Suggest


----------

